# Anyone know of a leash that can tie to a pole?



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a leash that can tie to a pole (when going into a store) that doesn't involve me taking off the leash, looping it, and closing it back on to the collar.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Search for "service leads" or "police leads". Typically they have snaps on both ends and an o-ring either in the middle of the leash, or strung along the leash that you can loop around something and connect to itself without having to take the leash off the dog.

It's hard to explain if you haven't ever seen one... here are a couple of examples (I have the Karma Collars one and like it a lot):

http://karmacollars.com/products/double-ended-leash
http://pacocollars.com/products/over-the-shoulder-rover-holder/
http://www.ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/34/4614
http://www.ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/34/729


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Search for "service leads" or "police leads". Typically they have snaps on both ends and an o-ring either in the middle of the leash, or strung along the leash that you can loop around something and connect to itself without having to take the leash off the dog.
> 
> It's hard to explain if you haven't ever seen one... here are a couple of examples (I have the Karma Collars one and like it a lot):
> 
> ...


The last one is perfect for my little guy and the first is perfect for Rambo. Thanks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ruffwear makes one also with a plastic quick release buckle on the handle (and a built in traffic handle and can adjust to be a waist belt leash)

Flat Out Dog leash

I had it and liked it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I have these for my guys. They're fabric, but they are strong (fabric sewn over polypropylene webbing and triple-stitched). The site has TONS of fabric options and I haven't found their shipping to be bad, even to Canada. Here is the link to buy.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a FYI ... where I live, New Jersey, there's a rash of dogs being stollen for "bait dogs". Apparently, dogs are getting stollen out of their backyards and out of people's cars. I don't think I would leave a dog tied up to a pole outside but that's coming from a New York City raised person ... let them go steal someone elses dog!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> Just a FYI ... where I live, New Jersey, there's a rash of dogs being stollen for "bait dogs". Apparently, dogs are getting stollen out of their backyards and out of people's cars. I don't think I would leave a dog tied up to a pole outside but that's coming from a New York City raised person ... let them go steal someone elses dog!


I wouldn't if I didn't have to; but sometimes I gotta stop into a store that doesn't allow dogs and I'm not left with many options.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Make sure its legal as well. Where Im at there's a city ordinance prohibiting tying a dog to anything off the owners property.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I just use a carabiner to fasten the loop to the leash around whatever I am tethering the dog to. No need for a special leash.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

When I tie Hitch I use a thin horse lead rope.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

nemefeme said:


> I wouldn't if I didn't have to; but sometimes I gotta stop into a store that doesn't allow dogs and I'm not left with many options.


You could go home and come back to the store later...

I agree that it can be very dangerous to leave a dog tied outside of your sight in a city. It's one thing if you stop somewhere where someone you know can watch the dog while you run inside, but if there isn't a trustworthy person watching him, anything can happen.

Going by your sig pics, you've got two majorly "at risk" dog types for theft IMO. A bully breed dog (a dog fighters favorite) and a cute fluffy dog that could bring $$ on craigslist/etc. 
I will sometimes leave my large hound in a locked car (in the winter) to run into a store or make a restroom stop if its a neighborhood that I know is decent but I never leave the pit bulls unattended and I never leave either unattended outside of a locked vehicle.


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

If you want to continue using your leash without buying a new one simply hold your dog by the collar remove the leash and put the leash around the pole and slide the hook the the handle of your leash and reattach the lead. Now it is aecurely attached to the pole with no knotts you have to worry about


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I see SO MANY dogs tied up outside stores and restaurants here, and on busy streets, too! I would never do that with my guys. I see people trying to pat these tied-up dogs all of the time, and you never know when someone might hurt them, feed them something bad, or scare them so they nip. People walk by these dogs with their own dogs, too, and I've seen some lunging and barking. A dog fight could start and the owner of the tied-up dog wouldn't even know, or would take too long to see and get outside. It's not worth the risk to me... if I can't take my guys into a store, I take them home and go to that store alone.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

brianna_son said:


> If you want to continue using your leash without buying a new one simply hold your dog by the collar remove the leash and put the leash around the pole and slide the hook the the handle of your leash and reattach the lead. Now it is aecurely attached to the pole with no knotts you have to worry about



I used to do that, but it's annoying. I want something easier.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Shell said:


> You could go home and come back to the store later...
> 
> I agree that it can be very dangerous to leave a dog tied outside of your sight in a city. It's one thing if you stop somewhere where someone you know can watch the dog while you run inside, but if there isn't a trustworthy person watching him, anything can happen.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I've heard of dog theft but never HEARD of dog theft (i.e. knowing someone who had their dog stolen) so I generally haven't been too concerned with it. You did bring up good points though. I guesss sometimes I'm going out somewhere and I think to take them with me with a "why not" mentality. I just wish more stores allowed dogs. I'll be more conscious of just not bringing them.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I just wish more stores allowed dogs.


I had a retail business for 28 years. We served no food, so it was up to me if I wanted to allow dogs in.

One day, a woman I know brought her dog into my shop. The dog proceeded to crap on the carpet. I didn't notice it until the woman stepped over it, quite deliberately, to leave. (She didn't get very far before I caught up to her.) 

It takes exactly one idiot owner to ruin it for everybody. 

34 years ago, in Santa Barbara, I took my Irish setter everywhere - usually off lead - and she would wait patiently for me outside while I ran my errands. She was wary and street-wise and would not take food from a stranger or even let him approach, but those were different times. I wouldn't dream of doing that now.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

RonE said:


> I had a retail business for 28 years. We served no food, so it was up to me if I wanted to allow dogs in.
> 
> One day, a woman I know brought her dog into my shop. The dog proceeded to crap on the carpet. I didn't notice it until the woman stepped over it, quite deliberately, to leave. (She didn't get very far before I caught up to her.)
> 
> ...


I hate people. lol


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

nemefeme said:


> To be honest, I've heard of dog theft but never HEARD of dog theft (i.e. knowing someone who had their dog stolen) so I generally haven't been too concerned with it. You did bring up good points though. I guesss sometimes I'm going out somewhere and I think to take them with me with a "why not" mentality. I just wish more stores allowed dogs. I'll be more conscious of just not bringing them.


I totally understand about wanting to bring a dog along. It makes things so much easier to be able to combine a walk with a quick errand. But IMO it isn't worth it. I do take Chester to stores that are pet friendly, I just combine those errands together and make a special trip.

AKC reports increase in dognappings

Puppies stolen from Petsmart
(they were returned safe)

aside from theft though, there're all the potential risks that Crantastic mentions.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't hate people. I've met more good than bad. But I recognize that some are poorly socialized and lack the appropriate training to be allowed out in the community.

Sadly, sometimes they have dogs.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

RonE said:


> 34 years ago, in Santa Barbara, I took my Irish setter everywhere - usually off lead - and she would wait patiently for me outside while I ran my errands. She was wary and street-wise and would not take food from a stranger or even let him approach, but those were different times. I wouldn't dream of doing that now.


My old LHGSD was an amazing dog, too. Never needed a leash 'cause she pretty much stayed by my side. We'd walk down the road to the corner store, and she would lay in front of the door until I came back out. People literally had to step over her. lol. But that was when I lived with my parents, in the country, where everyone knew each other. My girl was very well known and liked by everyone, so I didn't really have to worry about theft. Now that I live in the city with a dog that attracts a lot of compliments, I definitely DO NOT tie her up alone outside, even for a minute. Its not worth the risk.


----------

